# Specialized Tricross Triple suited for touring?



## jluscher (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm looking to buy a relatively fast commuting bike to get me around the hilly, often wet roads of Providence Rhode Island. it needs to be suitable for city slush and snow as well. I also plan to take the bike on light tours--no more than a weeks worth of stuff. I'm a relatively lightweight rider--125 lbs, and would probably not carry more than 45 lbs extra.

I'm currently interested in the Masi Randonneur, a lightweight touring bike, and possibly the Specialized Tricross Sport Triple.

from what I've read these bikes are different in many ways including that... 

http://wheelworks.com/product/09-mas...ur-52795-1.htm

http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/...9&menuItemId=0

the Randonneur is steel and the tricross is aluminum. 
the Tricross is 2 lbs lighter, but weight is similar. 
The randonneur has bar end gear shifters.
the tricross has a triple crankset instead of the randonneur's double.

both bikes have gotten very good reviews, and I have found places where I can test ride both.


Is the aluminum tricross sport triple strong enough and comfortable enough to do loaded touring trips, or should I stick to the steel touring bike?


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, the tricross is very capable of loaded touring. The geometry is just like a touring bike. You can see many people who have toured on the tricross at www.crazyguyonabike.com.


----------



## Grim Jones (Jun 17, 2010)

gobes said:


> Yes, the tricross is very capable of loaded touring. The geometry is just like a touring bike. You can see many people who have toured on the tricross at www.crazyguyonabike.com.


What about the Fuji Cross Comp? I'm just getting into riding now but plan on doing some loaded touring within the next year. My father rode a cyclocross across country last year and he loved it. Of course his was custom made and by that I mean he spent $3500 to have the frame built for him specifically.

Anyway, any advice is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## fsdork (Mar 29, 2009)

I commute on my tricross with a rear rack and panniers. It's worked well for me in that role, so I expect touring would work too. The only negative I've found so far is that I find the braking to be a little deficient on steep descents (particularly in the wet), but to be fair, I haven't tried upgrading pads yet, and I'm 195lbs plus gear and bike. 

One other thing - I see a lot of people posting on these forums about how "buzzy" and fatigue inducing aluminum is vs. steel. For touring, this may be more of a factor than it is in a commuting role. I only have aluminum bikes, so I couldn't say if there is a difference.


----------

